# First disapproval of my trike



## numbnuts (22 Jan 2015)

.


----------



## byegad (22 Jan 2015)

Anyone who shouts or gesticulates, in whatever manner gets the same reaction from me I smile just a little too much and wave energetically for far too long. Pules the bejabers out of them.


----------



## Turbo Rider (22 Jan 2015)

numbnuts said:


> A guy in a Range Rover  did this to me
> 
> I just smiled back


 
Might have been an offer


----------



## HorTs (22 Jan 2015)

It might not have been about the trike.


----------



## jefmcg (22 Jan 2015)

A range Rover?
"people in glass houses ..."
"pot calling the kettle ..."


----------



## Turbo Rider (22 Jan 2015)

numbnuts said:


> Maybe I should have done this


 
Sounds like you did well enough


----------



## voyager (22 Jan 2015)

numbnuts said:


> A guy in a Range Rover  did this to me
> 
> I just smiled back



He was trying to say
I am a txxxxxr cos l drive a range rover


----------



## Drago (22 Jan 2015)

The guy was looking in the mirror as he made that gesture. He was driving a Range Roonie after all.


----------



## Saluki (22 Jan 2015)

numbnuts said:


> A guy in a Range Rover  did this to me
> 
> I just smiled back


Maybe he was inviting you for coffee? I remember the Gareth Hunt Nescafe ads. Just.

Got to pity the poor bloke being in a Range Rover though. Maybe he had caught sight of himself in a shop window or something.


----------



## ufkacbln (22 Jan 2015)

Turbo Rider said:


> Might have been an offer



Been there!

Had a video of an employee in a liveried van suggesting that I would like to partake in a sexual activity


Sent the video to the company saying I was flattered, but 

1. Was it really appropriate for their employee to be soliciting on company time.
2. What was the company's policy on unwelcome sexual harassment

Had a three page email apologising for the conduct and ensuring me that the employee had been formally warned


----------



## Gatters (22 Jan 2015)

numbnuts said:


> A guy in a Range Rover  did this to me
> 
> I just smiled back


did it make you late for work ?


----------



## Recycle (25 Jan 2015)

numbnuts said:


> A guy in a Range Rover  did this to me
> 
> I just smiled back


They really don't like competition in consuming road space.


----------



## windmiller (25 Jan 2015)

Have received far more negative remarks from DF tour de ego type riders than motorists - who on the whole I find very accommodating.


----------



## ufkacbln (25 Jan 2015)

windmiller said:


> Have received far more negative remarks from DF tour de ego type riders than motorists - who on the whole I find very accommodating.



Had this at a cafe stop with the Kettwiesel

Suggested the guy rode it

Two minutes later .. Massive grin and impressed

8 of his colleagues then tried

All were impressed and agreed that although slower, it was far more fun than the racing bikes


----------



## BlackPanther (31 Jan 2015)

Ahh the self-gratification artist. Would it have seemed childish to shout *I know you are, but what am I?*

A BMW driver once gave me the self-gratification artist sign when passing me, then wound down his window at the lights when I caught up. He asked what the hell I thought I was doing on the road? I replied "I'm moving through traffic quicker than I would in my car, and I'm getting some exercise to avoid becoming fat like you." Then I left him and filtered away on a cushion of smugness.

He was very fat.

Don't let it get you down. The nice comments far outweigh the negatives on a 'bent. Unless you're riding a 2 wheel high racer.....I used to get a bit of verbal hassle on that.


----------



## byegad (31 Jan 2015)

numbnuts said:


> In complete contrast the other day I saw a man and a very young child no more than three, the man was using his mobile and as I went passed the little girl started to wave at me, now that was priceless.


Yes I always wave back and toot or ring my 'Audible warning device'.


----------



## BlackPanther (31 Jan 2015)

numbnuts said:


> In complete contrast the other day I saw a man and a very young child no more than three, the man was using his mobile and as I went passed the little girl started to wave at me, now that was priceless.



Very nice when that happens. "Want one" is a regular shout from groups of kids when I pass.


----------



## Flying Dodo (1 Feb 2015)

BlackPanther said:


> Very nice when that happens. "Want one" is a regular shout from groups of kids when I pass.



Same here, when I'm riding my Circe Helios in its usual cargo bike mode. I always toot my comedy horn!


----------



## Recycle (8 Feb 2015)

Most of the reactions I get are positive. The kids vary from mocking laughter to "that's so cool". I would love to do a study to see if there's a personality trait that likes or dislikes something unusual. I have have a suspicion that the negative response comes from those who are more conservative (in the personality rather than political context). I bet those who are hostile can probably see through a keyhole with both eyes.

Probably the most negative response I have had is from males drinking outside pubs at a certain time of the night, & who feel compelled to vent their outrage that you are having more fun than them.


----------



## neil earley (13 Feb 2015)

Had a group of kids shout Hey sick bike you have! to When your older you can have a proper bike honest! cheeky beggar's lol


----------



## young Ed (13 Feb 2015)

he's just jealous
Cheers Ed


----------

